# Click and Go for Seat



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

SEAT launches Click&Go service for car accessories
Click&Go makes ordering an accessory as easy as a few clicks
Offers great value, transparent pricing for any SEAT up to ten years old
Limited-time 10% discount offer to celebrate launch
Wide range of SEAT accessories available
Everybody likes to be a bit different, which is why SEAT offers a range of accessories and personalisation options for every one of its cars, from Mii to Alhambra. And now, with the launch of Click&Go, it's never been easier to make your SEAT...your SEAT.








In keeping with SEAT's aim of making the entire car ownership experience as hassle-free, cost-effective and enjoyable as possible, the newly launched Click&Go service makes buying accessories a doddle.

A wide range of popular accessories for cars up to ten years old is available at www.seat.co.uk, all just a couple of clicks away, and all priced with both transparency and great value in mind; a fully tailored set of four carpet mats, model-specific and embroidered, costs just £39, for example.

All prices are quoted including fitting and other requisite labour, with necessary work carried out at a participating SEAT dealership local to the customer; a rear spoiler for any SEAT up to ten years old is just £299, fitted and painted.

As with SEAT's It's Fixed! servicing scheme there are never any hidden charges. And to make Click&Go even more enticing, for a limited time* SEAT is offering a 10% discount on all Click&Go orders over £200.

Accessories available under Click&Go include everything from DAB audio kits to paint touch-up sticks. For the full range, visit www.seat.co.uk.

SEAT UK Service & Parts Programme Manager John Deed said: "Click&Go is the latest idea from SEAT aimed at making the customer ownership experience as great value and enjoyable as possible.

"At a time when family budgets are stretched, and people have busier and busier lives, simple initiatives like Click&Go really make a difference, offering great value, guaranteed quality workmanship and total convenience."


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Any chance of Skoda, or VW and Audi doing the same?


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Great idea


----------

